

Ask HN: How to stop Google Plus spamming someone when I add them to my circles? - MarkMc

Google Plus often presents me with a list of people and says, "Maybe you want to add some of these people to your circle".  If I then do so, it sends them an email that says "MarkMc added you to his circles and invited you to join Google+".<p>This is really spammy behaviour.  When I add someone to a circle I am NOT inviting them to join Google Plus, and I generally don't want them to receive an email.  Can I stop Google Plus from doing this?<p>Thanks
======
uptown
Wish I had an answer for you, but I'm afraid Google is using less than ideal
methods to try to grow their network without providing an alternative.

If you don't mind me piggybacking on your Google+ question with a similar
annoyance that I'm dealing with - I made the mistake of joining/adding the
HackerNews Google+ circle that somebody here had created awhile back. Now my
chat client (Trillian) thinks I've got over 700 Google Talk friends that I
want to keep in touch with - these are people I don't know and will never chat
with. I've tried re-installing Trillian, and deleting these "contacts" from
Trillian, but they keep coming back. I've removed myself from the Google+ HN
circle almost immediately. These people don't show up in my Contacts list in
GMail. Anybody have suggestions on how I can get rid of them?

~~~
jayzalowitz
Link to that btw?

~~~
uptown
<https://plus.google.com/106419647632534512037/posts>

------
onlyup
The only solution is not to add people not already on Google+. You can tell if
they are already on it by checking if you can see a profile for them or not.

